
Tails 4.4 - Sami_Lehtinen
https://tails.boum.org/news/version_4.4/index.en.html
======
fs2
Really interesting distro to just test things and to use Curl without exposing
your real IP.

However, it always bothers me when Tails detects the virtual machine
VirtualBox as being nonfree.

~~~
friendly_fren
Does curl not expose your IP? I was under the assumption only the official
browser used tor.

~~~
seisvelas
Tails routes all TCP traffic through Tor and blocks UDP (since Tor doesn't
support it). To learn more check this out:
[https://tails.boum.org/contribute/design/Tor_enforcement/](https://tails.boum.org/contribute/design/Tor_enforcement/)

------
ewfwfewefewfwef
Thx for making Tails, the world doesn't know what you did for it.

------
ggffryuuj
Is tails actually safe to use? Has it been audited by someone who is trusted
in the sec community? And that’s not even to talk about whether tor itself is
still good.

